# Logo für ein Gameportal



## MHertwig (3. September 2005)

Hiho alle zusammen, ich zerbrech mir jetzt schon seit geraumer Zeit  den Kopf und die Maus über ein gutes Logo für mein Spieleentwicklungsportal. Nach einigen nicht-vorzeigbaren Gehversuchen hab ich jetzt ein meiner Meinung nach garnicht so schlechtes herausgearbeitet. Meine Zielgruppe sollen Jugendlich bis junge Erwachsene sein (das definiert sich am Besten jeder selbst  ). Ich hätte gerne etwas Feedback dazu.


----------



## Vale-Feil (3. September 2005)

Ich finde es gar nicht schlecht. ISt das dieses Männchen aus dem Spiel?


----------



## Duddle (3. September 2005)

Na du, mit Pacman wäre ich aber vorsichtig, bevor ich nicht weiß ob es da keine rechtlichen Schwierigkeiten gibt (obwohl, nach so vielen Jahren dürfte das vielleicht erloschen sein?).

Gameportale nutzen meiner Beobachtung nach sehr gern den Bezug zum Steuerkreuz eines Gamepads. Stilisiert oder eben wirklich an ein bestimmtes angepasst.
Doof nur, das dein Projekt für PC-Spiele läuft und da Pads seltener sind.

Spontan würde ich daher zum eigentlich durchgängig bekannten WASD bzw. den Pfeiltasten tendieren. Oder gleich die F1-Taste, wenn dein Portal mehr tatsächlichen Support (wie Tutorials.de) als nur Downloads anbietet o.ä.


Duddle


----------



## MHertwig (3. September 2005)

Danke für Eure Kommentare.

Das ist nicht Pacman, das ist ein Smiley im Seiteprofil 

Also Pacman ist auch nur ein Klon von einem japanischen Spiel, und die Figur Pacman hatte kein Auge sondern war nur ein gelbes "Tortengrafikmännchen". Zudem kannst du Millionen von Pacman-Klonen im Internet finden, die tatsächlich das Spiel Pacman eins zu eins kopieren, ich glaube nicht das jeder einzelne von denen Lizenzgebühren an Namco bezahlt.

Primär gehts auf dem Portal um Spielentwicklung und ist nicht auf den PC beschränkt. Deswegen kommen Joysticks, Gamepads usw. für mich nicht in Frage, da die ja eher den Spieler und nicht das Spiel in den Vordergrund stellen würden.


----------



## NomadSoul (4. September 2005)

wie wärs dann mit etwas Source-Code im Hintergrund?


----------



## MHertwig (4. September 2005)

Hmm wie wärs mit sowas?


----------



## chrisbergr (4. September 2005)

Mh ne, dein erste Versuch ist schon besser das zweite erinnert mehr an SkriptKiddies.
Ich dachte auch zuerst an Pacman. Dies kann sich natürlich auch positiv auswirken, da sich das Logo so schneller einprägen kann. Öhm und gut aussehen tuts auch noch


----------



## metty (5. September 2005)

Verlauf raus! Das ist doch kein Logodesign...

Ansonsten schonmal nicht schlecht. Das Grün gefällt mir besser aber der Binärcode ist fehl am Platz.


----------



## Chrisu (5. September 2005)

Warum soll der Verlauf raus? Man muß mit der Zeit gehen und wenn man das mit dem Verlauf beherscht ... warum nicht. Beispiele für ein modernes Design gibts genug: VW hat auch einen Verlauf und 3D Erscheinungsbild. Man sollte einfach immer nur mehrere Versionen von einem Logo machen:

- Web + 4c-Druck
- 2c-Druck
- Stempel, usw.

Also ich find das Logo auch gut so. Mir gefällt aber die blaue Variante besser, obwohl ich an dem PacMan noch etwas verändern würde. Der sieht irgendwie lustlos aus ;-) Und irgendwie gefällt mir die Schrift nicht so richtig. Aber das mag Geschmacksache sein.

Schöne Grüße,
Chrisu


----------



## misswebmistress (5. September 2005)

Hallo!

Hmm, das Logo mit Pacman gefällt mir sehr gut, nur die Schrift daneben ermuntert nicht gerade zum Spielen. Ist etwas zu sehr straight und konservativ. 
Vielleicht fällt dir was ein wie du die Schrift etwas aufpeppen kannst, entweder anderes Font oder Farbspielereien.

Ich hätte noch den Vorschlag den Pacman in den Schriftzug einzubauen, ungefähr so:


----------



## chrisbergr (6. September 2005)

Aber es geht doch auch nicht um auf´s Spielen Lust zu machen, sondern um die Entwicklung.

Mach mal den Slogan auch in dem Blau vom Pacmanwürfel.


----------



## Duddle (6. September 2005)

Sind Librarys nicht die Dateien, die alle möglichen Anweisungen enthalten?

Vielleicht ein offenes Buch mit 2 oder 3 ausgewählten Dateinamen?
Oder das Buch mit Pacman drin?

Edit: Oder wie wäre es mit einer Blaupausenzeichnung von Pacman?


Duddle


----------



## misswebmistress (6. September 2005)

acid.rain hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber es geht doch auch nicht um auf´s Spielen Lust zu machen, sondern um die Entwicklung.



Du hast schon Recht, nur sollte man versuchen mit dem Logo das Thma des Produktes, des  Unternehmens, oder der Website auszudrücken, und diese Schrift tut es leider nicht.
Ich finde Spieleentwicklung ist nicht gerade langweilig, für eine Anwaltskanzlei wärs vielleicht gerade richtig


----------



## thecamillo (8. September 2005)

Wäre dieser Vorschlag OK?

mfg thecamillo


----------



## metty (8. September 2005)

Sehr schick camillo!


----------



## thecamillo (9. September 2005)

kniedel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sehr schick camillo!



äähhh danke!

Das ist aber nur ein Entwurf, also nur ne fixe Idee von mir gewesen! An dem Ding gibts noch viel zu verbessern! Ich wollte nur zeigen, dass es auch anders gehn kann!

Aber trotzdem Danke für dein Lob!

gruss thecamillo


----------



## MHertwig (11. September 2005)

Danke erst mal an alle für die zahlreichen Kommentare und die weiteren Vorschläge.

@acid.rain: Mit den Skriptkiddies und allem anderen stimme ich Dir vollkommen zu. Hab den Slogan mal blau gemacht, sieht bescheiden aus 

@kniedel: Das Logo ist ausschliesslich für den Webeinsatz gedacht, da denke ich kann man sich schon mal einen Verlauf leisten 

@Chrisu: Wie schon geschrieben, bei diesem Logo ist es in jedem Fall nur für den digitalen Einsatz, deswegen nur eine Version.

@misswebmistress: Ehrlich gesagt ist das straighte auch beabsichtigt, soll ja schon in eine technische Richtung gehen, meiner Meinung nach ist da das peppige nicht so geeignet. Das straighte mag aber auch an der Hochschule liegen an der ich studier, die unterrichten ziemlich nach dem Bauhaus-Stil, minimalistisch, funktioniell und straight eben  Dein Entwurf gefällt mir, auch wenn er mich ein wenig an die Hotelkette Maritim erinnert (nicht bös gemeint).

@Duddle: Hab ich auch schon alles ausprobiert, sieht zumindest in meiner Ausführung, sagen wir NICHT GUT aus 

@thecamillo: Sieht sehr gut aus, nur fehlt mir der Bezug zum Computerspiel.

Ich hab mich jetzt für den ersten Entwurf entschieden, allerdings wird das Logo "interaktiv" werden, mehr verrate ich allerdings noch nicht


----------

